# New sostas book



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Our italian sostas book dates back to our last visit about seven years ago its the one like one of the old AA books, anyone know if there is a new version or even enough change to make it worthwhile ie English version


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Do you mean the 'Guida Camper, Aree Di Sosta'?

I have the 2007 edition, I think they did do a 2008 version but afaik there hasn't been a newer version since then.










Pete


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Pete the one shown is the one I have , so no need to change. we're still flip flopping between northern portugal and southern Italy not done either yet beaut about motorhoming is no need to commit till last minute will keep options open.


----------

